# Just Acquired



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I just acquired some new property to coyote hunt but haven't scouted it yet but got this map from Google Earth. I always print a map out when I get a new property which gives me a great idea of how and where to hunt it with different winds and terrain. I'll probably hunt it late in the PM one day this week and wondering how you fellows would hunt it with a North, South, East or West Wind blowing or for that matter no wind also. I've marked the true north on the map so give me some ideas. The woods are pretty thick but do have small openings in them also.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

LCH, without having scouted the place and going in cold, I would head for the fencelines that intersect the fields. Looks like from the map there is cover to be had to accommodate any wind direction. After a set or two in that area, you should start to get some idea of where the most activity is and adjust accordingly. There are plenty of edges for cover and as the wind conditions change, you should be able to change locations to take advantage. If you can scout it pre-hunt you would probably save yourself some unproductive sets. JMO:twocents:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The fenceline intersection would be a great location to set traps for cats and greys too. If you set up where the fences cross---don't forget to use low volume when you start to call since the woods to the south are so thick and you may have target animals very close.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think that these guys have pretty well covered it for you, the only question I have is where are you accessing his property from?


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

If you look on the left hand side of the map about 1/4 of the way towards the first top X you can see the fellows roof. I'll probably follow that fence row down to where the other fence row meets and turn right to scout the edge of the woods all the way around the fields. Remember now, this is South Carolina and the dogs don't like to come out into an open field. I figure that I can use my mojo and draw them out but have to find out their route into the field. I certainly appreciate all of these suggestions and will certainly try them. Hope this helps. At the top right hand corner is a big power line right of way that might be a good travel corridor that I'll also scout heavy.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> I just acquired some new property to coyote hunt but haven't scouted it yet but got this map from Google Earth.


Not trying to steal your thunder away or anything LoCo, but I figured I'd add to your good news. I locked down 2 new spots this afternoon too!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Not trying to steal your thunder away or anything LoCo, but I figured I'd add to your good news. I locked down 2 new spots this afternoon too!


Good for you guys. I have plenty of places to hunt but have not been hunting in about 6 weeks or better. Too much work and not enough energy I guess. Ebbs, I know it is hard to believe I have no energy after witnessing the blazing speed I exhibited on that 278 yard running shot!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it all that work you're doing or all that time you're spending on PT?







Not like I'm sayin' that's a bad thing, just sayin'!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Shoot ebbsy, everybody has to have a break sometime...............Sheesh!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Shoot ebbsy, everybody has to have a break sometime...............Sheesh!


It's okay, Danny. I'm just trying to hide my jealousy for you being able to live on and do all your hunting on your own land. You probably work harder in an hour than I do in a whole week!

2 more things: is bar-d the name of your ranch? And two, looks like I'm gonna get to participate in my first ever cattle branding on Saturday morning! We never did have enough land or cattle to need to brand our own, so this'll be a new experience for me. I'm part excited, and part terrified all at once.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs I think that the new guy has to handle the first castration, right bar-d? And thanks for the idea. I think that my next thread will be where your screen name came from, there might be a story or two in that.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

You're right Eric. Bar-D Cattle Co. It is named after my brand. Little d and the "bar" makes the T. Be careful on your branding job. There is a reason most cowboys you see limp.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> ebbs I think that the new guy has to handle the first castration, right bar-d? And thanks for the idea. I think that my next thread will be where your screen name came from, there might be a story or two in that.


That has a tradition that goes along with it here in Texas Don. Your first marking job, you have to throw the uh........ oysters, in the branding fire and wait for them to pop. Then you fish them out and eat them right there. I prefer mine with gravy but they ain't bad this way either. How bout it Ebbsy? COWBOY UP!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> That has a tradition that goes along with it here in Texas Don. Your first marking job, you have to throw the uh........ oysters, in the branding fire and wait for them to pop. Then you fish them out and eat them right there. I prefer mine with gravy but they ain't bad this way either. How bout it Ebbsy? COWBOY UP!


ROFL! I'll let you know. I'm fine with nearly ANY tradition as long as they're not putting me on. Wouldn't be my first Rocky Mountain Oyster meal either though.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> ROFL! I'll let you know. I'm fine with nearly ANY tradition as long as they're not putting me on. Wouldn't be my first Rocky Mountain Oyster meal either though.


Alright. My Man!!

Sorry LCH!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't worry about me-----------I'm enjoying it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's all my fault! Sorry


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

LCH No Matter how many tips you get Time in the Field is Very Important, As well as the Best Teacher. You can have all the Land you want to hunt but you GOT TO HUNT. Cant catch a fish in the Living room watching TV.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can if the tanks big enough!LOL


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> LCH No Matter how many tips you get Time in the Field is Very Important, As well as the Best Teacher. You can have all the Land you want to hunt but you GOT TO HUNT. Cant catch a fish in the Living room watching TV.


You are right on bout that but its getting harder and harder at 69. I have to make myself get out of bed these days and its getting hotter with the bugs getting worse. I'm still plugging along though and wish I had started this a long time ago. I haven't killed anything yet but it won't be long with people like the ones on the forum helping with their knowledge of the sport. Thanks to all.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> ...You are right on bout that but its getting harder and harder at 69. I have to make myself get out of bed these days and its getting hotter with the bugs getting worse.


Is there anyone you can take with you? Partners seem to help me with competition, safety, and motivation.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Is there anyone you can take with you? Partners seem to help me with competition, safety, and motivation.


I've deer hunted and turkey hunted with my grandson and he's a killer when it comes to a shotgun. Been thinking seriously about taking him. He's home schooled so he has time to go with me and he does want to learn.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> I've deer hunted and turkey hunted with my grandson and he's a killer when it comes to a shotgun. Been thinking seriously about taking him. He's home schooled so he has time to go with me and he does want to learn.


Awesome! I guarantee if you get that young guy out there and get one in close he'll be hooked FOR LIFE! Would be some great time together too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LoCo, I agree with ebbs it would be a great bonding experience for the both of you, you can never have enough good times and as long as he's home schooled you could field school him.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, I plan to hit them next week and my grandson will be going with me and handling the shotgun. I'll post our results and hopefully a few pics. Thanks for all the tips and also the encouragement.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad we could help. You go Grandpa!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

LoCountryHunter said:


> OK, I plan to hit them next week and my grandson will be going with me and handling the shotgun. I'll post our results and hopefully a few pics. Thanks for all the tips and also the encouragement.


Awesome Locohunter! Be sure to tell your grandson we're rooting for him too!


----------

